# Avocado 24 - forum thoughts?



## Franky (11/7/16)

I got one of these from Juicy Joes yesterday and was a little worried about the wicking. Seems I got it right first time - the flavour is phenomenal! What do you guys think about this RDTA?


----------



## BumbleBee (11/7/16)

Thirsty!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (11/7/16)

I have never used one but have only heard great things about it!

It looks fantastic, I really wanted to get one but then a pre-order deal on the Limitless Plus RDTA which I couldn't resist popped up so now I have one of those on their way to me. One thing which concerns me regarding the Limitless Plus is that the "sleeve" piece looks similar to the way the Mutation's is done and I find it feels a bit thin and as if you can easily bend it out of shape.

The Avocado 24 I do not think has this problem. It feels more solid and sturdy and "chunky" in the hand.


----------



## Franky (11/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Thirsty!


That's the reason I stopped using my Gemini 

I'm sure it will be less thirsty in single coil mode though...


----------



## BumbleBee (11/7/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I have never used one but have only heard great things about it!
> 
> It looks fantastic, I really wanted to get one but then a pre-order deal on the Limitless Plus RDTA which I couldn't resist popped up so now I have one of those on their way to me. One thing which concerns me regarding the Limitless Plus is that the "sleeve" piece looks similar to the way the Mutation's is done and I find it feels a bit thin and as if you can easily bend it out of shape.
> 
> The Avocado 24 I do not think has this problem. It feels more solid and sturdy and "chunky" in the hand.


I don't have any experience with the Limitless but I can say that the Avo24 is rock solid. There is a bit of a learning curve with the wicking but once you have it figured out its an absolute dream to use, just never leave home without extra juice


----------



## BumbleBee (11/7/16)

Franky said:


> That's the reason I stopped using my Gemini
> 
> I'm sure it will be less thirsty in single coil mode though...


Hehe, yeah, single coil on the Avo is more juice friendly but dual coil that bad boy up and all of a sudden the juice consumption doesn't matter


----------



## RichJB (11/7/16)

Avo24 was my first DIY coil/wicking attempt. I wicked it the Rip Trippers way (ends of the wick juuuust hanging into the juice slots and with a little bit of space, not filling the holes entirely) and it worked great. It has performed flawlessly ever since. I don't know if it's just the style with the tank below the coils but it seems an almost foolproof mechanism. As long as you tilt the tank horizontally when vaping to ensure consistent wicking, it just runs and runs and runs. I've had the same wick in for nearly three weeks(!) and am only now getting to the point where I think it should be changed.

I only use single coils in it and don't find it to be too thirsty. I go through about one tank a day, but that is dividing my vaping between the Avo24 on my 60W iStick and an Augvape Merlin on my Pico. The Avo is a little bit easier than the Merlin although neither has given me problems. Flavour-wise, they're about the same, and both noticeably way better than my Melo2 with commercial TC coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Franky (11/7/16)

RichJB said:


> Avo24 was my first DIY coil/wicking attempt. I wicked it the Rip Trippers way (ends of the wick juuuust hanging into the juice slots and with a little bit of space, not filling the holes entirely) and it worked great. It has performed flawlessly ever since. I don't know if it's just the style with the tank below the coils but it seems an almost foolproof mechanism. As long as you tilt the tank horizontally when vaping to ensure consistent wicking, it just runs and runs and runs. I've had the same wick in for nearly three weeks(!) and am only now getting to the point where I think it should be changed.
> 
> I only use single coils in it and don't find it to be too thirsty. I go through about one tank a day, but that is dividing my vaping between the Avo24 on my 60W iStick and an Augvape Merlin on my Pico. The Avo is a little bit easier than the Merlin although neither has given me problems. Flavour-wise, they're about the same, and both noticeably way better than my Melo2 with commercial TC coils.


Think I might try take a coil out when I get home - I have seen on youtube most reviewers complaining about that ceramic block to plug the one side of the deck though... How are you finding it?


----------



## RichJB (11/7/16)

Single coil is fantastic. It's true what they say that the ceramic plug doesn't fit snugly in the holes. But once it's in, it's in. The only time you need to take it out again is when changing coils. I have had no cloud or flavour shortage and no wicking or other problem with the ceramic plug in. Rip also said he loved it with one coil, and thinks it works better in that mode than with dual. If anything, it probably helps with wicking because you only have to tilt the tank to one side while vaping.


----------



## Spydro (11/7/16)

I have 3 Avo24's and 3 Avo G's that retired other RTA and ceramic tanks. Since I will never use up the large stash of cCells, the rest of the 10 tanks that use them will also start to be replaced by adding more Avo's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Franky (11/7/16)

@Spydro I switched to single coil when I got home from work - the ceramic block wasn't a hassle like all the youtube reviewers said it was. Flavour is ON POINT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/7/16)

Spydro said:


> I have 3 Avo24's and 2 Avo22's that retired other RTA and ceramic tanks. Since I will never use up the large stash of cCells, the rest of the 10 tanks that use them will also start to be replaced by adding more Avo's.



@Spydro i may have missed it - but are you doing dual or single coils in your avos?
I like my single coil devices and am wondering how you find the avo is single vs dual coil mode?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (12/7/16)

Silver said:


> @Spydro i may have missed it - but are you doing dual or single coils in your avos?
> I like my single coil devices and am wondering how you find the avo is single vs dual coil mode?



I've only ran a single coil in one of the Avo22's, back when I first got them. Had a 2.5mm 26/32 Clapton in it w/chamber reducer. It performed very well, IE, akin to your favored RM2's if drilled out for my lung hits (but I am more a dual coil vaper, so all of mine have dual's in them now). When you build to the joose and atty as I do, they perform at least as well as other similar chamber size atty's running single builds and dual builds. With the very easy to use chamber reducer's included with all Avo's (2 each), when one is used it pretty much reduces the chamber to half size. If I remember you MTL, and that too should be easy to do with an Avo using just the one small air hole or one slot adjusted to minimal air intake. Even the smaller Avo22 has the room for a monster single build in them, so the only limit to what they can do is your imagination.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/16)

Spydro said:


> I've only ran a single coil in one of the Avo22's, back when I first got them. Had a 2.5mm 26/32 Clapton in it w/chamber reducer. It performed very well, IE, akin to your favored RM2's if drilled out for my lung hits (but I am more a dual coil vaper, so all of mine have dual's in them now). When you build to the joose and atty as I do, they perform at least as well as other similar chamber size atty's running single builds and dual builds. With the very easy to use chamber reducer's included with all Avo's (2 each), when one is used it pretty much reduces the chamber to half size. If I remember you MTL, and that too should be easy to do with an Avo using just the one small air hole or one slot adjusted to minimal air intake. Even the smaller Avo22 has the room for a monster single build in them, so the only limit to what they can do is your imagination.



Thanks @Spydro, much appreciated
I do like MTL but i also like semi restricted lung hits
Sounds like I need an avo


----------



## kimbo (12/7/16)

@Silver as far as i understand we like about the same airflow. With just one single air hole open either from behind the coil or in front you get the nice loose MTL and the restricted DL. I have a clapton in mine single coil so it heats up fast on just the one air hole, so i open two (front and behind) and that cools the coil down nice, i will try a single 28g 27g 26g normal coil in it today and report back

Edit: It is a Avo22

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/16)

kimbo said:


> @Silver as far as i understand we like about the same airflow. With just one single air hole open either from behind the coil or in front you get the nice loose MTL and the restricted DL. I have a clapton in mine single coil so it heats up fast on just the one air hole, so i open two (front and behind) and that cools the coil down nice, i will try a single 28g 27g 26g normal coil in it today and report back
> 
> Edit: It is a Avo22



Many thanks @kimbo 
Sounds very versatile. Am leaning more toward the 24 to have more juice onboard
Am hoping the flavour is the same though


----------



## KyleH (12/7/16)

The avo24 has its perks in dual or single mode, in single the juice consumption is better and the tilting for wicking if you use the super short wicking method, dual puts out a warmer thicker vape but both have amazing flavour. I tried the short wicking method( only stuffing the wicking a mm or two in the wicking ports, and it does work, but for best consistent vape with not much worrying about tilting I found it much better to run smaller ID coils, that way the cotton is not chocking the ports. Like a 2mm and 2.4mm ID works great with a dual parallel 26g ss 7 wrap coil set up. comes in at around 0.16 and at 75/80w puts out an amazing vape. I find the smaller ID puts out stronger flavour as well, position the coil just above the air holes on the cap so the air hits the bottom. I run the cotton 3/4 of the way into the tank but before packing the cotton down you have to kind of comb the cotton out with some tweezers, thinning it out. never a dry hit. Could work for some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (12/7/16)

Silver said:


> Am leaning more toward the 24 to have more juice onboard



Another big point in favour of the 24 is the juice fill mechanism. The sliding lever is just brilliant. The only slight downside is that the fill holes aren't big enough to accommodate glass droppers easily. But for the smaller plastic nozzles or syringes (which I use) it's perfect. The 22 requires taking out the ceramic baffle in order to fill.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (12/7/16)

@Silver

Normal micro coil. 28g 6 wraps 2mm ID 1.09 ohm 17watt wicked with Jap Cotton

Perform a lot better than i thought, not so thirsty (juice and battery)

Flavor is also better than i thought will be

Will do 27g tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/7/16)

This build is working pretty well so far, a nice smooth vape albeit just a tad cool for me.





7 wrap Parallel 26g SS316L over 3mm, wicked with Scottish rolled jap cotton running on a mech. It's making great flavoured dense clouds but the throat hit is weak. I think a dual setup works best on this atty with a bit more power than a single battery mech can push.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (12/7/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Spydro, much appreciated
> I do like MTL but i also like semi restricted lung hits
> Sounds like I need an avo



What works for Peter may not work for Paul @Silver ... but what works for me personally is the Avo's and they work very well. At present all my Avo24's have 3mm form dual builds in them... a couple with 26N80 8w in the .35Ω range and a 24KA1 12w @.5Ω. What preheat/wattage they run depends on the juice they are running. I use pulled and rolled but super short wicks in all of them that barely gets thru the deck, and they are tightish in the coils. No extra wick tails needed as I never get a dry hit, never an airlock even with the 100% VG/VG Heavy juice I vape, never a leak, etc. The key is to thin the ends of the wicks to not completely choke the wick deck holes. All of them are mounted on the mods with the coils to the sides of the mods so the short wicks get plenty of juice when tilted to vape my long lung hits. I "tilt" 90 degrees plus when I vape (even more when lounging in my recliner). 

The five Avocado 22's and 24's are my no fuss no muss flavor machines for the regulated mods. None of the other 14 tanks I have can match them for my uses. I have more Avo's on the way...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/10/16)

@Spydro some more stuff to buy! Blue and Gold Avo's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Huffapuff (29/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro some more stuff to buy! Blue and Gold Avo's!
> View attachment 73408



I'm not a fan of flashy gear, but those actually look good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (29/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro some more stuff to buy! Blue and Gold Avo's!
> View attachment 73408



Nice clear picture... thanks for the heads up brother.

Geek Vape is not saying/showing anything at all about them on their site, so I assume they are clones. Their looks are great, and at least they are of the original 24's design and not the newer bottom fed design that I have zero interest in. I'm not a fan of clones though even if they are a fact of life from China.

Blue is my fav color, but the gold to trade off with one of my black Avo24's or one of my black SM25's on my Gold/Carbon Sig213 would probably make more sense if it is close to it's gold color. The blue would work on the Gunmetal/Carbon Sig213 though and add some color to my gear.

I have three other toppers in my sights, one for the TC mods and two for the Noisy Crickets (yes, I did bring one back in service with an Avo G that is rocking one of my new DIY liquids very, very wel, and I have another new one right now on the stir plate that I think they also will rock). But I'll watch to see if GV ever confirms that they are authentic or not before taking any action at all on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/16)

Spydro said:


> Geek Vape is not saying/showing anything at all about them on their site, so I assume they are clones. Their looks are great, and at least they are of the original 24's design and not the newer bottom fed design that I have zero interest in.



Nope not clones... authentics... pics from thier FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/GeekVape/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED&fref=nf


----------



## Strontium (30/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Spydro some more stuff to buy! Blue and Gold Avo's!
> View attachment 73408


@Rob Fisher are those pre made coils? So you just cut off the ends and screw in, stuff with cotton n you're vaping?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/10/16)

Strontium said:


> @Rob Fisher are those pre made coils? So you just cut off the ends and screw in, stuff with cotton n you're vaping?



Not my pics @Strontium... borrowed them from the Geek Vape FB page. But yes to your installing and wicking question.


----------



## Strontium (30/10/16)

That makes life so easy then, can they work on all rebuildables?
Knowing this, I think I may just buy the rta deck for my baby beast


----------



## RichJB (30/10/16)

They'll work on all rebuildables assuming that your post holes are big enough to take the wire. For the Baby Beast RBA, you should be fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (31/10/16)

Spydro said:


> What works for Peter may not work for Paul @Silver ... but what works for me personally is the Avo's and they work very well. At present all my Avo24's have 3mm form dual builds in them... a couple with 26N80 8w in the .35Ω range and a 24KA1 12w @.5Ω. What preheat/wattage they run depends on the juice they are running. I use pulled and rolled but super short wicks in all of them that barely gets thru the deck, and they are tightish in the coils. No extra wick tails needed as I never get a dry hit, never an airlock even with the 100% VG/VG Heavy juice I vape, never a leak, etc. The key is to thin the ends of the wicks to not completely choke the wick deck holes. All of them are mounted on the mods with the coils to the sides of the mods so the short wicks get plenty of juice when tilted to vape my long lung hits. I "tilt" 90 degrees plus when I vape (even more when lounging in my recliner).
> 
> The five Avocado 22's and 24's are my no fuss no muss flavor machines for the regulated mods. None of the other 14 tanks I have can match them for my uses. I have more Avo's on the way...


It looks similar to the Nectar that I have and find pretty good.Do you think the Avo can scratch my flavor itch?


----------



## Spydro (31/10/16)

kev mac said:


> It looks similar to the Nectar that I have and find pretty good.Do you think the Avo can scratch my flavor itch?



Either a yes or no would just be speculation, and based on my whims, not yours. There are folks here that understand and love their Avo's, and there have been those that didn't find the keys to them and gave up on theirs. 

I knew the Avo's would work well for me when I ordered the first two, so I bought with confidence, and soon enough had 6 of them. I knew because by design they are similar to so many other RDA's/BF RDA's I have that also work so well for me that I have a bunch of them. I consider the Avo's to be very versatile flavor tanks for my vaping style, amd that do a better job for me than the SM's being hawked so much here lately (that I also have some of). I do trade the Avo24's and SM25's off sometimes on some of my dual batt TC mods, but I prefer the Avo's on them. Mostly because I get more of everything from the Avo G's and Avo's than the SM's; but also some because I am not a fan of bottom AFC atty's. 

Bottom line suggestion... You might look for a local friend (or a B&M) that does get what the Avo's are all about and knows how to build for the liquids used in them that will let you try before you buy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

